# Apple tv 4 et musique stockée sur Imac 2009



## strugglingshark (11 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Je suis depuis 10 ans possesseur d'un Imac (acheté en juillet 2009) qui est sous Le Capitan. On m'a offert dernièrement une Apple TV 4 afin que je puisse écouter la musique stockée sur mon iMac.
J'ai essayé de paramétrer le partage à domicile mais rien ne va...

Avez-vous des idées pour permettre d'écouter la musique stockée sur mon iMac (qui est dans mon bureau) sur mon Apple TV (qui est dans mon salon) ?

Merci


----------

